# Correct way to close a browser or app.?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

What is the correct way to close a browser like Opera Mini 6.5 and apps.?
I click back page. Is that the correct way to close browser or app.
But when I do this they are still open when i go to android system cleaner to close them to save memory. Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can go into the Task Manager and you can exit programs/apps that way.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You can go into the Task Manager and you can exit programs/apps that way.


Where do you find task manager using Android OS 2.3?
Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

In the Application button on the home screen.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

You mean Manager Applications in Settings?

I thought Task Manager is only in Windoes OS ?

I don't see Task Manager in Android 2.3 OS.

Thanks.





Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You can go into the Task Manager and you can exit programs/apps that way.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Go to the Application button (Shown in the picture)










Then Click the Task Manager button (Found on the 2nd Page [For me it is atleast])

Then once you open the task manager it should look like this:

Here you can close open apps and clear the RAM.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Not all android phones come with Task Manager. It's up to the manufacturer to include the app in the phone.

You can download one from the Marketplace if you wish.


----------



## Codak (Oct 24, 2011)

Im pretty sure its only Samsung - Android based phone have the built in task manager ( which i love lol ). Though you can download a task killer from the market, there is alot of em. Just click on one and read the reviews and stuff. I liked the " Advanced Task Killer " its free and when i paid for the full version, it did the absolute same thing as the free version -_- but none the less, its a very great app. Acts just like the built in one for Samsung, when you close all the other apps it also closes itself so it doesnt drain the battery


----------

